# Wiring on a Western Unimount



## plucnik (Oct 24, 2002)

I just noticed something on my recently installed Western that's mounted on my Jeep Wrangler. There's no "hi beam" headlights. When I switch on the hi beams, the headlights just go out. The dealer who installed the blade is a bit of a distance so I'd like to check this myself. Does anyone know where I can find the wiring diagram online or can discribe the wiring pattern? Thanks


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

theres a couple of relays that get installed with the western setup. maybe they got a wire wrong? bring it back to them and let them figure it out.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Trace the plow wiring back under the hood,there are 2 5 pole universal relays,they are the light relays,one is for low beams the other for high beams,you can probe the connectors at these with a test light,to find out which one is the hgih beam,sor have a helper turn on and off the light,theo ne that on will click.Anyway try wiggling the connectors on the relays,or maybe a wire fell off the high beam one,good luck,but i think thats where the problem is.It could also be the power wire from your stock headlights isnt hoooked up, when you test the realy if it ha no power there,id look at the headlight connectors next.


----------

